# Frank Jackson



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Yesterday was free fishing day in Alabama so I decided to go to Opp. The first thing I did was bait a catfish hole with soured wheat and range pellets. That was about 7 and I fished for bass until about 1. Only caught 1 keeper bass, but filled the ice chest with catfish. 5 were between 5 and 8 pounds. 30 were between 1 and 3 pounds. Quit at 6 because the park closes at 7. If you could fish at night you could really fill the freezer.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

billyb said:


> Yesterday was free fishing day in Alabama so I decided to go to Opp. The first thing I did was bait a catfish hole with soured wheat and range pellets. That was about 7 and I fished for bass until about 1. Only caught 1 keeper bass, but filled the ice chest with catfish. 5 were between 5 and 8 pounds. 30 were between 1 and 3 pounds. Quit at 6 because the park closes at 7. If you could fish at night you could really fill the freezer.


Thanks for the report. My dad works in Opp and we've heard a bunch of stories about the lake. I've got an AL license and want to do some jugging on it and of course some rod n reel fishing there. This just reassures that I need to get off my tail and get up there.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was told by the ranger yesterday jugging was not allowed. The game warden has been patrolling the lake at night lately because he had heard some people were fishing this way. I just assumed by what he said that it was illegal.

I sunk a chum bucket filled with soured wheat and range pellets. The fish were there in a matter of hours in the middle of the day. No telling what I would have caught if I could have fished at night.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I live in Opp. There have been a few people caught here lately jug fishing at night on the lake so they are super sensitive to it right now. To access the lake at night you'll need to be camping in the state park there. However you go about it, there does seem to be good catfish to be had there. Skiff, where does your dad work?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

johnboatjosh said:


> I live in Opp. There have been a few people caught here lately jug fishing at night on the lake so they are super sensitive to it right now. To access the lake at night you'll need to be camping in the state park there. However you go about it, there does seem to be good catfish to be had there. Skiff, where does your dad work?


I had no idea jugging was not allowed there. I assumed since it was AL waters that they were the same as there other freshwater regs. He works at the hospital.


----------



## Rgtage (Oct 10, 2007)

What are "range pellets"? What type of bucket did you use?


----------



## Blue Falcon (Apr 16, 2012)

Crappie fishing can also be pretty good. At night, they move onto the flats near the bridge, then work their way to the deep channel soon after sun up. You can pick up a few by slow trolling jigs (red bodies seem to work best).


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Range pellets are a cow feed. They are about 3" long and 1" in diameter. Much bigger than Rex dog food and less expensive. They sink if you want to just throw them out. I read online that they contain some cotton seed meal. I bought a chum bucket on sale at BPS, Tackle Factory Gee-Chum Pot. It is made of hardware cloth and holds about 2 gallons.


----------

